# Warning about security at Fullers Earthworks



## Floox (Apr 2, 2013)

Was exploring Fullers Earthworks the other day with some mates (all non members) and we bumped in to this friendly chap and his four legged friend.
The charming guy had no idea I was filming for the whole time.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qi0dtODwtFQ



Can't really blame him though, probably just wanted to scare us off so that we didn't come again.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 2, 2013)

I won't share my thoughts on here,
The language would not be tasteful! 
Never seen a more unfriendly secca, but he obviously has some control, power issues!


----------



## krela (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm not sure discussion is really necessary...


----------



## Floox (Apr 2, 2013)

Is it worth sending to the security firm?


----------



## krela (Apr 2, 2013)

Not really, you were in the wrong, and he can say what he likes right or wrong.


----------



## Floox (Apr 2, 2013)

Actually he was in the wrong. We were offering to leave - yet he was threatening us. He was also not displaying an SID badge which by law he must. We spotted him with the dog loose and I have heard a number of people say they have also seen the dog loose. He needs to be informed on what is criminal and what isn't.


----------



## krela (Apr 2, 2013)

No, you were in the wrong, sorry. You had no right to be there, he has every right to kick you off, politely or unpleasantly. 

Site security guards do NOT have to wear a SIA badge if they are not in direct contact with the public, which in this case he isn't.

He did nothing to you, what he said is neither here nor there. It's also perfectly legal to have a loose dog on private property.

If you want to send it to the security firm fill your boots, but I'd be amazed if you get any response at all.


----------



## alex76 (Apr 2, 2013)

Its a sia badge it dont have to be on show only door staff have to as long as its on them when the police are called so krela is right my friend tresspass my not be criminal but still illegal all the same and if the landowner was to prosicute can still end up in a load of brown stuff best bet is tell them your leaving and walk off site


----------



## krela (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't get me wrong the guy is clearly a prize dick, but it's an occupational hazard of urbex.

I've seen a lot worse, you walked away without any trouble at all.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 2, 2013)

The bloke has a serious attitude problem but I wouldn't say its worth doing anything about. From his point of view hes just caught a group of kids in a derelict building. Its not that obvious that you have cameras by the looks of the video so he was probably just wanted to scare the crap out of you all, which clearly worked.

You can offer to leave as much as you like but he is still able to give you a bollocking if he wanted. Not too sure what an SID badge is but yes he should be displaying a SIA badge and yes the dog should be on a lead. He could say his badge was under his jacket and he only put it on when hunting you down and forgot to pull out the badge.

If somebody had a video of the dog loose then that would be worth looking into I suppose.


----------



## krela (Apr 2, 2013)

Urbex-SW said:


> You can offer to leave as much as you like but he is still able to give you a bollocking if he wanted. Not too sure what an SID badge is but yes he should be displaying a SIA badge and yes the dog should be on a lead. He could say his badge was under his jacket and he only put it on when hunting you down and forgot to pull out the badge.
> 
> If somebody had a video of the dog loose then that would be worth looking into I suppose.



This isn't true bud. It's a private site with no public access. No badge required, no lead required.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 2, 2013)

krela said:


> This isn't true bud. It's a private site with no public access. No badge required, no lead required.



Very good point, didnt even think of that! 

In that case, i would just do as he says and keep away. I wouldnt like that dog latched onto my arm lol!


----------



## Floox (Apr 2, 2013)

It only becomes trespass when one refuses to leave after being asked. We offered to leave straight away which gave him no right to treat us like that.

http://www.rspca.org.uk/utilities/faq/-/question/ENQCADGuardDogs/category/Pets/ - This states that if the dog is off the leash then the guard must be under control of it. When we saw it off the leash the guard was no where to be seen.

There were also no warning signs of guard dogs - which is also illegal.


----------



## Floox (Apr 2, 2013)

BTW - I don't mean to sound like a dick but I just want this trollop to be punished.


----------



## Timmy (Apr 2, 2013)

isnt there an offence to use an dog as a weapon? like him where he said the dog will rip their arms off...? fair enough caught in a place they shouldnt be but to use a dog and state that surely he has no power... not like the police...  i know all about that being busted in ww2 complex with a dog wanting to nibble my flesh! 

correct me if im wrong... you learn new things on a daily basis...


----------



## Floox (Apr 2, 2013)

I'd agree with you mate. The dog is a tool not a weapon. And threat to use it as an offensive weapon is illegal.


----------



## krela (Apr 2, 2013)

The dog running loose isn't apparent in the video. So he makes a threat if you come back, big deal? Are you really that thin skinned?

If you feel that strongly about it then report it to the police and stop bitching about it on the internet. *rolls eyes*

Thread closed.


----------

